

On Hong Kong Shelves, Illicit Dirt on China’s Elite - steve19
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/19/world/asia/exposes-of-chinas-elite-a-big-lure-in-hong-kong.html?pagewanted=all

======
olalonde
This really shows how much autonomy Hong Kong retained after being handed back
to China in 1997. At the Tsim Sha Tsui ferry terminal, there are people at
stands distributing leaflets, magazines and DVDs which strongly criticize
(that's an euphemism) the Communist Party of China. Of course, this would
never be tolerated in mainland China.

~~~
eddieplan9
This is allowed because it does no real harm to the ruling party. Remember
even though many western country visitors can enter HK without any visa [1],
interestingly the Chinese people need a special pass to visit HK [2]. I won't
be surprised that the 0.2% of the population that visit HK are mostly elites
who have little interest in changing the system that favors their interest.

[1] [http://www.immd.gov.hk/en/services/hk-visas/visit-
transit/vi...](http://www.immd.gov.hk/en/services/hk-visas/visit-
transit/visit-visa-entry-permit.html) [2]
[http://www.immd.gov.hk/en/services/hk-visas/overseas-
chinese...](http://www.immd.gov.hk/en/services/hk-visas/overseas-chinese-
entry-arrangement/mainland-china.html)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
People with Shenzhen hukou can visit Hong Kong without a special pass (or to
say, their hukou is a special pass). You also don't need one if you are
transiting through Hong Kong and take a layover for a few days (that's how my
wife did it on our trip back from Bali).

There are also plenty of Chinese tourists in Hong Kong, not just elites but a
lot of middle class.

------
jckt
Can the moderator please change the URL to the first page? It current directs
to the second.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/19/world/asia/exposes-of-
chin...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/19/world/asia/exposes-of-chinas-elite-
a-big-lure-in-hong-kong.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&hp)

~~~
b409ba0801cd21
The single page format would be even better.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/19/world/asia/exposes-of-
chin...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/19/world/asia/exposes-of-chinas-elite-
a-big-lure-in-hong-kong.html?pagewanted=all)

